
Looking for a real Gmail alternative - akulbe
Confession: I'm on the Google tit. Completely.<p>ALL of my personal email and domains are either native Gmail, or Google Apps domains.<p>I have everything set up to come to my primary Gmail account, and all my personal domains send mail as those accounts, so no one is any the wiser.<p>I want to get off of all the Google stuff, but I can't find another email provider that has all (or even mostly all) the features that I can get with Gmail.<p>Do you guys know of a provider that will let you have one domain manage email for all your others? and send email from those domains? (through your main account?)<p>One of the other things I have with the Google Hosted email is when an email is addressed to someone other than myname@mydomain.com, it still sends it to me.<p>Call me paranoid... but with Google shutting down all these services... I'm starting to wonder when Gmail won't be the next one that gets discontinued.<p>It's not that I'm unwilling to pay. If I found something that could do everything I get from Gmail, I'd be happy to pay for it.
======
jfoster
Fair enough if you want to quit Gmail on principle, but in case you genuinely
are concerned about Gmail shutting down, don't be. It's one of Google's most
valuable assets. They use it internally, thousands of businesses using Google
Apps use it, and the adoption rate is so high that the FTC would probably
investigate them if they tried to shut it down.

~~~
stephenr
Google is an advertising business - just because they use Email internally
doesn't mean offering it to third parties is a core part of their business.

Also - I doubt the FTC has any power to force a company to provide email
services - it's not like they're a phone company providing the only service
available to a specific area.

Besides - they don't have to "shut down" Gmail for it to become undesirable to
use it. They've announced heavy restrictions on access to calendars - how long
until IMAP access is discontinued and they force people to use webmail or one
of their apps?

~~~
tssva
They haven't announced heavy restrictions on access to calendars. Anyone can
still write a client to access Google Calendars. They just need to use
Google's calendar api instead of caldav. The method of access has changed but
not the level of access.

~~~
stephenr
Forcing the use of a proprietary service specific api when they have a working
implementation of a standards based protocol to do the same thing, _is_ a
heavy restriction.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Run your own server, that's what I'm doing. Yep, it took a while to setup
everything correctly. But it was a nice learning process too, so it wasn't
complete waste of time. Now I'm also fully independent, I can use any Linux
hosting or run my own hardware server where ever I want to. https, imap,
smtps, webmail, learning and list based spam filtering, in / out going mail,
gpg encryption, automated incremental backups every 4 hours, full backup
monthly etc. I also got working certs with my mail server. Many providers do
not provide that, not even Google.

~~~
ryan-allen
I would LOVE a tutorial. Heck, I'd pay for one!

I've avoided setting up email for years and years. It kinda seems like a good
time to learn.

What are you using for SPAM filtering? Is it as effective as Google?

~~~
Sami_Lehtinen
spamassassin with blocking lists and bayes filtering, it's very effective once
you have given it some data to 'learn' from. If you have many users with
similar kinds of profiles (like company domain) then you can use site wide
bayes filtering. <https://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/BayesFaq>

------
slater
Some stuff here:

<http://brooksreview.net/2013/03/quit-i-dare-you/>

------
bigyahu
Could try Zeromail, they just came out of beta.

~~~
saiko-chriskun
zeromail seems to only allow gmail accounts?

------
shadowrunner
Outlook.com - it's where I fled to from Gmail.

~~~
akulbe
It is good, but there's no way to check accounts from other domains... with
your outlook.com account. That, and it's another free service.

I made the comment that I'm not opposed to paying... I'm getting to the point
where for something as important as email, I'd rather pay for it.... because
I'm no longer interested in _being the product_ for sale.

Know what I mean? #facebook #google #twitter

